# LemonCello



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

while in Italy this past fall, a very nice lady who owned the villa we were staying in gave us some Limoncello, a dessert liquor. 
Her mother stopped over and made some with us. It is a very nice hoilday drink. so here is recipe.


9 lemons
1 liter of hi proof alcohol ( 150) OR HIGHER
28 OUNCES OF SUGAR
1 1/2 liters of distilled water.


remove the zist of 9 lemons and put zist into a jar with the alcohol.
let set for 8 days
till the jar back and forth once every day
after 8 days filter out the lemon zest.
boil the water with the sugar.
pour the sugar water into and mix with alcohol
LEMONCELLO PARTY STARTS NOW.
ENJOY


----------

